
Minesweeper game which is always solvable without guessing. - simonbrown
http://hackage.haskell.org/package/minesweeper
======
drostie
What exactly do I need to type into a console to run this?

I've taken step #0 and installed ghc, but I don't actually know Haskell -- so
what else?

